# Looking for family friendly SEGA hunting club



## ssramage (Feb 7, 2017)

Looking for a club in SEGA, within an hour of Brunswick to introduce my young son to deer and turkey hunting.


----------



## ssramage (Jun 19, 2017)

BUMP

Still looking for something.


----------



## 78Bronco (Sep 17, 2017)

Little farther than you are wanting to travel, but not by much.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=905715&highlight=


----------

